# The Suspense Is Killing Me!



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

My First Litter hasn't arrived and I'm a nervous, anxious, impatient wreck!! Anyone care to guess how many?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Seven.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

12


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

14 ^^


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Tally said:


> 14 ^^


I thought that first but then though I usually guess 12 and they have only like 8 so I picked 12


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Tally said:
> 
> 
> > 14 ^^
> ...


well we will see

depending on my own mice it could be evrything xD

had araound 14 from my last litters where my mice looked as big as this girl, my new litters are only 11/12 one was as big as this, the other one very thin.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

No babies yet!!! must be a big litter if she was huge since thursday!

edit: weighed her this morning and she gained a ton of weight overnight. I think she will kindle tonight!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay! Good luck XD


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

she is in labor now


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

4 Boys and 6 girls for a grand total of ten!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

jay! so they are finaly born. 
good luck with the little ones.
hope you'll make some photos?


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

a photo of them the day they were born


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Photos of four from the litter. taken yesterday.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Well mother mouse culled down to eight. I wasnt going to cull this litter as I had some one interested a few but they wanted choices. I think she might cull more as the girls are small and look dehydrated.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

5 of 8 in the litter at ten days old


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

_ :love1 They are beautiful babes! I just love those satin coats._


----------

